# haldex controller removal and installation guide or video ?



## craig tts (Jun 8, 2015)

My haldex controller has packed up :-(. I've found a company that you can send it to and get it repaired hopefully.

Www.autofaultfinder.com has anyone used them before ?

My mechanic has never taken one off so how easy is it and is there and guides or videos of taking one off and putting it back on I can't seem to find any. Thanks


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

No idea sorry, only seen one person mention that company before but they didn't come back with a follow up, they also advertise on ebay. What were your symptoms?


----------



## craig tts (Jun 8, 2015)

Just had the car remapped so loads of wheels spin from the front and the traction control kicks in constant so I can't test the cars new power at all :-(


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

It's a doddle to remove and put back on. I fitted the performance one to my TTRS took a whole 10 mins


----------



## craig tts (Jun 8, 2015)

So where is it and how is it done ? Sorry I have no mechanical experience but I want to find out to pass the info on


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Do you know its the controller and not the pump? Vagcom scan should be able to tell you.
Controller is located under the car in between the rear wheels if i remember correctly.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=575530


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

rajanm1 said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=575530


That's a great thread, have seen it mentioned on other audi/skoda forums that the version of haldex in the mk2 and other vag cars of the time have severe issues with leaking, with salt and other water corroding the boards. Strange that there hasn't been more cases of it on this forum, wonder if resealing the haldex unit would be advisable to prevent future problems. The op in your link used clear silicon but said he might have to find something stronger, wonder what he did in the end


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

It was me who mentioned AutoFaultFinder. They are a great company! Their service is fantastic.

I sent my controller off on a Wednesday and I had a call from them at lunch time Thursday to say it was diagnosed faulty, repaired and about to be posted! I received it on the Friday 

The controller is very easy to remove, you can do it yourself if you can get under the car. Look on the rear diff on the passengers side there will be a shiny metal box which says Haldex on it. Remove the two wiring clips from the top of it, these can be tricky as access is tight. Then remove the two bolts holding the unit in place with an Allen key. Then just pull the unit off.

There is a little metal washer and another metal plate which will come out too. Take note of what way round they go to help with refitting. Hopefully the two probes will stay in the diff and disconnect themselves from the controller, that way the oil will stay in the diff.


----------



## craig tts (Jun 8, 2015)

Brilliant thank you very much. How do you change the oil and filter as I suppose I should change them at the same time ?


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

So Craig, have you had the error codes read and if so, what is the result of that? Is it really a Haldex unit fault?


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> rajanm1 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=575530
> ...


I think the version in the mk2 might be different to those other ones as the pump usually goes before the controller.


----------



## craig tts (Jun 8, 2015)

Wak showed me the fault codes when it was mapped then I took it to 4rings audi specialist in Dartford as that's where wak recommended and they tested stuff and told me it's the controller and if they were to buy the part and fit it it would be £1150 to do that's why I'm going to see if that company can fix it first as it's only £120 to fix if it's fixable.


----------



## craig tts (Jun 8, 2015)

Address 22: AWD Labels: 0AY-907-554-V1.clb
Part No SW: 0BR 907 554 A HW: 0BR 907 554 A
Component: Haldex 4Motion 3016 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 438F302002F8B72600-8016

2 Faults Found:
02248 - Valve for Controlling Clutch Operating Angle (N373) 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11001000
Fault Priority: 8
Fault Frequency: 200
Reset counter: 108
Mileage: 3618101 km
Time Indication: 4

Freeze Frame:
Count: 768
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000

02248 - Valve for Controlling Clutch Operating Angle (N373) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11001000
Fault Priority: 8
Fault Frequency: 200
Reset counter: 108
Mileage: 3618101 km
Time Indication: 4

Freeze Frame:
Count: 768
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Take it off and open it up to see if it looks corroded.
Hopefully it can be fixed if it is!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

If you shake it when it's off it will most likely rattle with bits inside.

Auto Fault Finder will tell you if it's good or not. I think testing is £40 or so.


----------



## craig tts (Jun 8, 2015)

Can you drive the car with the haldex box off or will the plug pop out ? I don't really want to leave the car here (mates garage) I would rather it at my house around the corner until the box comes back ?


----------

